# Been Approved!



## Rainbow (Feb 26, 2010)

Just heard the pump panel met yesterday and I've been approved. So happy just had to share


----------



## rachelha (Feb 26, 2010)

Great news  - do you know how long it will be before you get your hands on it?


----------



## Rainbow (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't really know what happens next.  I only found out today as I rang my Consultants secretary, I couldn't wait for her to type the official letter and get it in the post! 
Its a real shame my long standing DSN left last week, just when I need her most. My new DSN (who i've never met) is off sick today otherwise I would be camped outside her office right now!  Feel very nervous about the whole transition to pump, especially as my new DSN is new to pumps and me. 

I guess the next step is to make a final decision as to which pump I want to go with and arrange training. I keep changing my mind on that!.  Now I know I'm getting one for sure I shall re read the posts here to see which one most people prefer.

feel like I've won the lottery at the mo!


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Rainbow, great great news!

How exciting! Congratulations!

In the current issue of balance there is a comparison booklet on dabetes equipment including pumps which might be a good start point for you and then hit their websites for further info. There appears to be 3 leads in the market, Medtronic, Animas and Accucheck. This forum has members on all of them so dont be afraid to ask if you want to know some info on what they are like to live with.

It is a shame that you have lost your DSN. When I was starting on pump last summer I found the wealth of knowledge that truely helped me out was all on this board and through the support on here, so my tip would be to stick close!

Exciting news rainbow, well done again! When will it all take place, do you know yet?
xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Rainbow well done thats great news, some celebrating to be done this weekend huh.


----------



## Rainbow (Feb 27, 2010)

Got a letter this morning confirming that I "meet the nice criteria" and that funding is in place. Will be visiting the Diabetic Unit on Monday to introduce myself to my new DSN and hopefully get an idea how quickly things will move. Won't be quick enough for me though I'm sure


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2010)

Brilliant Rainbow - really chuffed for you!


----------



## bev (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats great news! You know where to come when you go 'live' onto insulin!Bev


----------



## shiv (Feb 28, 2010)

ahh how exciting! i'm going to beg my DSN for a pump, but i suspect the answer will be no.


----------



## Rainbow (Mar 2, 2010)

Managed a nice chat with my new DSN and have arranged to meet her on March 15th to make a definite decision on which pump I'd like. When I first applied they only used the Acc- Chek Combo so never thought I would have to choose.  
She thought it would be around the begining of May when I begin for real.  I might wait until the end of May when its half term.  Not sure if people take time off work or not for the first few days but I figure if I'm on hols its one less thing to worry about. Think I might have to ok extra time out of the class for testing and it will give my boss time to get her head around that. 

Can I ask a question? How do you get hold of infusion sets?  Do you get them on prescription from your G.P, from the hospital or direct from the Pump manafacturer? So many questions !


----------



## rachelha (Mar 2, 2010)

wow - I can't believe you are getting it so quickly - very jealous!


----------



## Rainbow (Mar 2, 2010)

rachelha said:


> wow - I can't believe you are getting it so quickly - very jealous!



I know I'm sorry it should be the same for everyone wherever you live, its been so hassle free I'm scared to admit it.


----------



## rachelha (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't be sorry it is great.  We need examples of how care should be.  Fingers crossed for you it keeps going as smoothly


----------



## tracey w (Mar 3, 2010)

Rainbow said:


> I know I'm sorry it should be the same for everyone wherever you live, its been so hassle free I'm scared to admit it.



well done thats great news!

Regarding infusion sets etc, you get them direct from the pump company. you will need to get your insulin etc on script still.

dont worry about all that though, im sure it will be explained when you get sorted with your pump. i was worried about all that too. But you literally make a call to them and it all arrives the next day with 3 months supply. thats roche anyway, but im sure they are all the same.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 7, 2010)

Congratulations! Hope you don't have too long a wait! Let us know which pump you choose 

xxx


----------



## Rainbow (Mar 18, 2010)

Lauren said:


> Congratulations! Hope you don't have too long a wait! Let us know which pump you choose
> 
> xxx



Have decided on a Veo and its been confirmed today that I shall start pumping on the 11th May


----------



## purpleshadez (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! I hope it is as good for you as it has been for me (so far!)


----------



## Mand (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck Rainbow. My son on a Veo and all i can say is 'so far so good'!

All the best


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2010)

good luck with it all rainbow


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 2, 2010)

i have been told i get my pump on the 13th not long now


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2010)

stacey mardybum walsh said:


> i have been told i get my pump on the 13th not long now



Excellent news Stacey! Exciting! We have quite a few knowledgeable pumpers here, so do let us know how things go and if you have any questions


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 2, 2010)

stacey mardybum walsh said:


> i have been told i get my pump on the 13th not long now



Excellent news! I got mine on at the end of last month. I go live on it a day before you get yours.


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks im sure i will have loads of questions and do all your heads in  cant wait im excited but also a little nervous i have pick the accu chek combo


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 4, 2010)

stacey mardybum walsh said:


> thanks im sure i will have loads of questions and do all your heads in  cant wait im excited but also a little nervous i have pick the accu chek combo



Ah my DSN uses that one. I myself have got the Veo from Medtronic. My DSN likes the Accu Chek one he has.


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 4, 2010)

how u finding it so far tom? you like having the pump?


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 4, 2010)

stacey mardybum walsh said:


> how u finding it so far tom? you like having the pump?



Hey,

So far I haven't gone live with it. I'm just hooked to a cannula with the pump attached and no insulin going into me through it. This is just to get used to it more than anything. Thus far I'm loving it. I can't wait to go live and I've been avidly crossing the days off my calendar. It's a week tomorrow when I go live.

Tom


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 4, 2010)

good luck  im sure it go fast for you god im not long after you eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 4, 2010)

stacey mardybum walsh said:


> good luck  im sure it go fast for you god im not long after you eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkk



It can't go fast enough! I've had to fight off the temptation to go live without the help of my team! I wish it was the coming Tuesday and not the twelfth of the month that go live!


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 5, 2010)

it will go fast i cant wait but still little nervous but i got get used to it before my boyfriend medal parade as dont wanna be ill for that


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 5, 2010)

stacey mardybum walsh said:


> it will go fast i cant wait but still little nervous but i got get used to it before my boyfriend medal parade as dont wanna be ill for that



Let your team know that then. They should do all they can to make sure that you're in the best shape possible for when your other half has his medal parade. If I had close family in the forces or someone close to me in the forces I'd want to be there to show my support for them. Best of luck for both of you.


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 6, 2010)

thank you i will ask them and see what they say as i dont want anything stopping me going to it as its a positive side to what has been a rough tour so far


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 6, 2010)

stacey mardybum walsh said:


> thank you i will ask them and see what they say as i dont want anything stopping me going to it as its a positive side to what has been a rough tour so far



Well then I hope your team are understanding induviduals who will try and accomodate all. I bet it would make a world of difference to your other half to see you there supporting him after a rough six months out there. Which part of the army is he in?


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 7, 2010)

alan is a Infantry soldier attached to 3 rifles. I hope so they no hes in afghan and they tried to help me when he had r and r in january so fingers crossed it goes well as still have a little while before the parade weekend x


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 7, 2010)

stacey mardybum walsh said:


> alan is a Infantry soldier attached to 3 rifles. I hope so they no hes in afghan and they tried to help me when he had r and r in january so fingers crossed it goes well as still have a little while before the parade weekend x



Hey Stacey,

Just tell them what it is Alan is doing and precisely what it would mean to him if you were there at the medals parade. That's what I'd do.

Tom


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice i will do  eeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkk got a letter today about changing my prescription 5 more sleeps oh my god


----------

